# What is your mayor's name?



## Xolexiii (Dec 28, 2015)

Hello!

I'm restarting in a few days and am not sure what to name my mayor. My real name is Lexi, and in my current town, I named my mayor Amber. It really annoyed me after a while that I didn't name my mayor my own name, so I made a second character. 

Since my town is going to have a pretty/pink/cute theme, I'm not sure if I should name my mayor something like that. I am going to have a second character for sure, so I guess I could name her a different name.

Anyway, I'm just interested to see what you all did


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 28, 2015)

My real name is Victoria, so that's what I named my mayor. 

Personally I've always preferred using my real name over a fake name. I can see the name Lexi fitting in with a town like that.


----------



## Toadette (Dec 28, 2015)

Just my real name, Anne!


----------



## Sjokolade (Dec 28, 2015)

Lexi is a really cute name, so I would definitely go for that if I were you!
My mayor is named Candice, just a random name I picked out. I didn't use my own name because it sounds awful with english pronunciation.


----------



## Amilee (Dec 28, 2015)

in my main town i used my "internetname" Amilee c:
i dont really like my real name xD
but in my other towns i just created some names i like c:


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 28, 2015)

In Tenshi, my mayor's name is Ai (named after OC). In Starpass, I named my mayor Hinako since it sounded pretty and somewhat related to astronomy.


----------



## LadyDove (Dec 28, 2015)

My mayor's name is Dove, it's the name I go by on all the games I play, it's short for Dovasary....which is one of my favorite book character's names.


----------



## Carole (Dec 28, 2015)

I have three towns and restart now and then.

I just name my mayor whatever I feel like naming her, and often don't even think about it until I get on the train. Right now my three towns' mayors are Caroline, Selene, and Ellie. I have never named a mayor after my real name, Carole.

I like the name Audrey and the next time I restart, I might name my mayor Audrey.


----------



## Matramix (Dec 28, 2015)

My name is Max but I use the name Matty for my mayor because I've just always liked that name more I guess lol


----------



## cfs317 (Dec 28, 2015)

I name all my first characters in animal crossing games Holly, because I got City Folk on christmas a few years ago and Holly was an appropriate name for the holiday.


----------



## radioloves (Dec 28, 2015)

I used my real name, I didn't know what else to name my mayor, but if I could change my mayor's name and town name it would be "Up from Poppy's Hill" is how it would be read when I visit someone's town. Not sure if it can be that long, but it's a name of a studio Ghibli movie I loved <3


----------



## Mairmalade (Dec 28, 2015)

My mayor's name has always been my alias: Mar.

Unless you're going for a total fantasy immersion where you name your characters upon whatever your town theme is -- just use your name or nickname you have for yourself.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 28, 2015)

<----- My name is Belle. Well, the mayor's name is Belle, that is.


----------



## Plum Pudding (Dec 28, 2015)

My mayor's name is Plum, in WW it was Origami, I loved it.

In NL it's Plum and my second and third characters are Basil and Juniper, all food items


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 29, 2015)

Abigail, my real name!


----------



## Llust (Dec 29, 2015)

My mayor's name is Mimi. Since my legal name is Mi, I wanted to use it more often (I go by a different name) so I used that but doubled it into Mimi. I think it's rather cute


----------



## Azura (Dec 29, 2015)

I've always went by Rey, so I used that. I usually use Rey for female characters and Chazz for male Characters.


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 29, 2015)

My name is Adam but I like the name Byron.... have been using that in my last two towns!


----------



## Sdj4148 (Dec 29, 2015)

My real name is Samantha but my first town mayor's name is Sammy. In my second town, my mayor's name is Parad (from the word paradisiac which means perfect)


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 29, 2015)

Melanie, just like my real name! ^o^


----------



## wordcutouts (Dec 29, 2015)

My real name is McCall, so I named my mayor the same. I wish I was as cute as my mayor though. I love white hair.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 29, 2015)

In my older town it is Link and in my newer town it is Oliver, my real name ^^


----------



## Megan. (Dec 29, 2015)

My mayor is called Megan.


----------



## treetops (Dec 29, 2015)

my mayor's name is summer, which also happens to be my real name.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2015)

Ingela. Yeah I know it sounds a bit weird but it's after a Swedish filmmaker.. I doubt anyone will get the reference... buuuut I named my mayor in honor and it fits my town theme.


----------



## Nimega_Gunner (Dec 29, 2015)

My mayor's name will be Nina, which is my real name, too. I don't like inventing nicknames for my mayor, because if I do, it feels a bit awkward to me. And, if I ever grow tired of being called Nina by my villagers, I can always wait until they suggest a nickname for me!


----------



## optimus (Dec 29, 2015)

I just used my real name, Logan. I would have no idea what to call my character if I had to make up a name - I would end up choosing something dumb and then regretting it in a month.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 29, 2015)

In Lumatown, my mayor's name is Super☆ (SuperStar) because that's my online name.

In my second town, my mayor's name is Izzy, because she's named after an OC I've had for a few months now. ...Or rather, she _would_ be called Izzy, if I could find the perfect map. I've resetted like over 70 times and I still haven't found it yet.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

My mayor's name is Yustin, my real name. It's a Russian name and since my dad is Russian, he named me Yustin. So yeah.


----------



## Kapriznyy (Dec 29, 2015)

My mayor's name is Schatzi of course ;o


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Dec 29, 2015)

Phoebe (Ophylix), Aris (Olympus) and Ringo (Osaka) none of which are my real name


----------



## Khaelis (Dec 29, 2015)

I prefer using my online alias, _*Khaelis*_, for games that have online intereactions. I have used my real name for Animal Crossing on a few occasions, though.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Dec 29, 2015)

I used my real name.


----------



## marierock13 (Dec 29, 2015)

The town I will be starting on Jan 1 will use my real name for the mayor's name. After all, a one-year challenge is a personal journey.

In the town I lost in September, my mayor's name was Betta, because the town was in memory of my pet Betta fish. (My fish's nickname was different basically every day, depending on my mood. After all, you don't have to train them to come when called!)


----------



## alicelou (Dec 29, 2015)

I think a name like Izzie would be cool in your town! My mayors name is Alice!


----------



## Aidaen (Dec 29, 2015)

My mayor's name is Vlad, my town is AmityPark. I've been on a Danny Phantom binge recently and restarted, but my old town used to be called WolfsPaw and I was Aidaen, which is a added letter to my real name.


----------



## MalinkaLuna (Dec 29, 2015)

In Games like Animal Crossing I use my real Name, which is Lena


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Dec 29, 2015)

Balamb - Aeryn
Bunifrey - Arlione 
Verdun - Rey (I couldn't think of anything, and I really didn't want to go with Rita or Angel even though it would've completed the theme I was going for...)

I don't use my real name for a number of reasons, but to keep it simple, I'll just say it's because I don't really care for my given name.


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 29, 2015)

Luna, I like the name a lot it's polarizing~ ^_^


----------



## helloxcutiee (Dec 29, 2015)

In my previous towns I just used my real name which is Shenarra, but in my current town I started on October 1st I wanted to do an Autumn themed town so now I'm mayor Autumn of Chestnut.


----------



## mayortash (Dec 29, 2015)

In my main town, my mayor's name is my name, Tash (short for Natasha). 
In my second town my mayor's name is Vanessa. When I was in high school it was the alias that I used to go by with my friends. They always said I looked like a Vanessa and I quite like the name.


----------



## mintellect (Dec 29, 2015)

Heaven-Diana (my real name)
Rosedawn-Willow (pretty name I thought up randomly)
Moonview-Serafina (based off a character in a book)
Startown-Sara (first thing that popped in my head)


----------



## DivaCrossing (Dec 29, 2015)

My mayor's name is Euphie. I've always liked that name, I think it's pretty cute.


----------



## Xolexiii (Dec 29, 2015)

Diancie Rose said:


> Heaven-Diana (my real name)
> Rosedawn-Willow (pretty name I thought up randomly)
> Moonview-Serafina (based off a character in a book)
> Startown-Sara (first thing that popped in my head)



I'm just wondering, if serafina based off beautiful creatures?


----------



## meowlerrz (Dec 29, 2015)

Lily. I love that name so much


----------



## stardustjulian (Dec 29, 2015)

Nice and simple - my real name, Beatriz.
If you're still considering using Lexi as your Mayor's name go for it! I think it's quite fitting for a town like that!


----------



## cornimer (Dec 29, 2015)

My mayor's name is Lilly, because I named my town Beyond after a song we sang in choir and my nickname in choir (for a year, at least) was Lilly. 

I think Lexi is a really nice name! c:


----------



## Xolexiii (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks everyone. My real name is actually Alexa but I go as Lexi to a lot of my friends and family!


----------



## jacobcarl (Dec 30, 2015)

my mayor's name is jammy. i feel like something different


----------



## gh0st (Dec 30, 2015)

I always go by my "gamer" name I guess. I'm not sure what else to call it, but whenever I play games I call myself Ghost. o-o;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Diancie Rose said:


> Heaven-Diana (my real name)
> Rosedawn-Willow (pretty name I thought up randomly)
> Moonview-Serafina (based off a character in a book)
> Startown-Sara (first thing that popped in my head)



Ooooh~ I love all of these ^^


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 30, 2015)

For my main, horror-themed town, I used my name: Angela. I don't generally like using my own name for video games, but I figured I may as well. The villagers either call me that or Angie as a nickname.

The mayor of my bird town is named Oliver, after a character from Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance and Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn. 

Finally, the characters from my third, random town for extra dream villagers are named after characters from a different game. The mayor is named Lilly.


----------



## PrincessAurora (Dec 30, 2015)

My mayor's name is Aurora. I'm going for a fairy tale theme town and I think Aurora is one of the prettiest princess names. I know there's a villager named Aurora too but not much I can do about that. :c


----------



## Kaiserin (Dec 30, 2015)

I named my Mayor Frisk After Undertale, I Really loved That game. So I'm doing a Undertale Themed town to match with the name I picked.


----------



## Jewels (Dec 30, 2015)

My mayor's name is Clouds! It's like a nickname for the name Claudia. Even though my name isn't Claudia, it's actually Callie! XD I'm just not very fond of my real name.


----------



## smileorange (Dec 30, 2015)

My mayor's name is Squiffy. I didn't particularly want to use my real name and it's an inside joke.


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 30, 2015)

Luxana c:


----------



## mariostarn (Dec 30, 2015)

Same as my username. I actually used it for the first time when playing Wild World :O


----------



## AllisonCypress (Dec 31, 2015)

My mayor's name is Allison (my real name).  However, if I were to get another character, I would choose a made-up one!


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jan 1, 2016)

Since I just recently settled on a map for my newest town, I went with an old standby for a character and town name: Ti'ana of D'ni. High five to anyone who actually gets the reference.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 1, 2016)

Mayor Rachel. it's my real name.


----------



## Squidward (Jan 1, 2016)

Ivana!


----------



## Mod (Jan 1, 2016)

desmond


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 1, 2016)

My mayor is named Sage, it's a cute male name RainCrossing suggested to me. This thread was a lifesaver XD. Alexa is a gourgeous name, go for that!


----------



## Romaki (Jan 1, 2016)

You could always give your mayor a nice looking name and make your villagers nickname you your real name.


----------



## pika62221 (Jan 4, 2016)

In my main town, it's my real name in real life, and in my JP main town, it's my real life middle name in katakana! For one of my towns that I got used that I will eventually sell, I have the mayor being God, and the town Heaven.


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

My mayor's name is Joy.


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Jan 4, 2016)

I've always used my real name, Hannah, as my Mayor name .


----------



## BaileyEloise (Jan 4, 2016)

I always give all my animal crossing main players my own name. But I use my middle name , Eloise, instead of my first name. Plus I love that in this game I share a name with a villager so of course she's in my town <3


----------



## Miii (Jan 4, 2016)

Devon c: (face included). And my secondary character is Miii (me) and i kind of want to name my third and fourth save files something like Me and Mii so they're all me xD so much me lol


----------



## Emizel (Jan 5, 2016)

My real name Michela.


----------



## focus (Jan 5, 2016)

i prefer naming my mayor my real name, that's why i picked Dana. as for residents (or whatever their name is lol), i pick a random name/nickname. like my first resident was named Ivy, and the second one was Babydoll.. yep


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 5, 2016)

?Axis? is my mayor name. It was Acid, but eh. Plus I like the letter X, for reasons unknown and it makes me think of Four Chords by The Axis of Awesome (which is a song I really like). My real name is Courtney...which I hate. So, there's no way I'd use that. 

Lexi is an adorable name, btw.


----------



## AkaneDeath (Jan 5, 2016)

My mayor's name is currently Esther. I can't remember where it comes from but I'm pretty sure it means star


----------



## Lumira (Jan 5, 2016)

My mayor's name is Fleur. At times I kind of wish I used my real name instead, but for the most part I love it the way it is.
I enjoy making up character names, as it's fun to think up unique and pretty sounding names for my town.


----------



## Kapriznyy (Jan 5, 2016)

My mayor's name is the same as my username.  I've always liked it. And I tend to name characters in games after terms of endearment - I find it cute and, in a way, it makes the games a little more personal to play (I realize that probably sounds silly if you just name your characters with your given/birth name, but I was never the best at explaining myself, lol)


----------

